# my hand reared baby



## lapwings (Oct 11, 2010)

Rosie was left my her mum and dad so I hand reared her so was a handful at first but soon got the idea that if I came in the room holding a bowl it would mean food she is now fourteen weeks old and as you can see from the pictures in to mischief get up on the light out of reach the other little baby in the first picture sadly did not make it


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rosie is gorgeous! You did a wonderful job, Uj. She looks like so much fun!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Rosie is a beautiful little girl!! Thanks for sharing her pictures with us.*


----------



## Slick&Skipper (Jul 15, 2012)

Rosie is a beautiful one for sure! Remember to post more pictures in the near future!  :budgie:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Rosie is so cute!! the cere looks very purply to me in the last photo, are you sure it's a girl? :S*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

BirdCrazyJill said:


> *Rosie is so cute!! the cere looks very purply to me in the last photo, are you sure it's a girl? :S*


I'm so glad u pointed this out Jill,I also think it is a male it had a nice even purple/pink color so I'm leaning toward male also


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I love Rosie's cute and fluffy cheeks in that first picture! 
I agree that in both photos, Rosie is showing the pinkish/purple cere. But then again, the best and most accurate judgement is actually seeing it for real.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

I have an enormous amount of respect for anyone that handrears chicks, happily I have never had to take on the responsibility but secretly I would love the opportunity, all credit to you, he is gorgeous !!


----------



## vic1viking (Apr 2, 2008)

Oh he / she (Rosie) is so cute well done you for hand rearing


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Rosie is adorable. But, definitely looks like a boy from my experience when my boy was that age.


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, Rosie is gorgeous! I am in the same situation you went through, and it is a lot of work! (well, especially in the beginning) I'm sorry about the other chick


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

awww pretty


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I just love her color...congrats on a beautiful bird Uj...


----------



## Squirt (Feb 3, 2014)

Beautiful baby. Good job!


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

A lovely handreared budgie!! They are always special!!


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

So cute!! I love that second pictures where she is so fluffy!


----------



## NumNum (Nov 2, 2013)

I thought boy as well, straight away. 

Whichever, you have a beautiful bird there.


----------



## kspudz (Aug 31, 2012)

Cuteness overload!


----------



## lapwings (Oct 11, 2010)

*up date on rosie*

Hi this just a up date on rosie who is now called ross as I did not look at her colour and see that she is a he , he is now in the aviary with all the other babies and enjoy himself uj


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Well then, Ross looks awesome .


----------

